
How Tech Companies Lose Women During the Hiring Process - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/15/opinion/silicon-valley-women-hiring-diversity.html
======
heisenbit
> I’m often asked which companies are getting diversity and inclusion right in
> Silicon Valley and across the country. Most aren’t. But some are seeing
> small successes. Last year, we worked with a company that set a goal that
> women would make up 50 percent of the engineers on one of its teams. They
> did it by holding a webinar led by female employees, with 100 female
> candidates who asked questions about how the organization was changing to
> become more inclusive to women.

How on earth can it be the right diversity way when it requires 50% female
staff? By definition the industry will be "wrong" as educated female
candidates are simply much rarer.

A more helpful and balanced perspective:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15009759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15009759)

